# How to protect T-shirt designers profit?



## avernfish (Dec 17, 2009)

A factory asks me to send some t-shirt designing samples to them, they said if they use my design, they will pay.
But i am wondering what should i do if they use my design but don't pay for it. 
Am i over cautious?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you trust the factory?
Can you send a low res jpeg and if they want to use it send a hi res?
Watermark your design so that it can be traced.
It doesn't sound professional.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You're not being over cautious, it's a legit concern. But there really isn't a whole lot you can do. It's a risk you take when sending out your designs. You can copyright your designs, or even just add a copyright notice so they are aware of your ownership claim. But if they use it, you would have to catch them and sue them for infringement. But you would only have legal recourse if they used the exact design or a derivative design, not if they used your concept but designed it completely differently.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have been wanting to do something like that. I have the printing expertise and the distribution channels and we are always looking for new art. We would provide a contract that states everything and would protect both parties. A monthly report would be sent with the quantites sold along with a check. Yes there is always some trust in business. That is the hardest part of any business relationship. I would provide names of people that we do business with and you can contact any or all of them as to our relationships. Most of these are customers that have been with us for years. We want you to be successful because if you are successful then we all are successful.


----------



## avernfish (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks all of you! kind suggestions.
Fantastic community!


----------



## ElevenOTwelve (Sep 9, 2008)

don't email your designs to anyone


----------



## SCUCCI (Jul 12, 2009)

Find a good accountant and find ways to diversify your profits.
Let your money make you money.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Trust no one the truth is out there!


----------



## jobbinchung (May 15, 2009)

You can trust him, but a contract wich states the rights and obligations is necessory. I think factory also can understand you.


----------



## aminkarim (Mar 30, 2010)

first draft a letter and get them to sign it -- that sends a signal that you are serious and not to mess with us. Then rely on your legal copyright if they do something stupid


----------

